# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [Recherche] Ventouses simples pour vitres sans dcoration, sans crochet

## BiM

Bonjour,

Je me fais plein de sites de vente en ligne, en passant par eBay, je vais voir les quincaillers et tout. Mais je ne trouve pas des ventouses toutes simples pour accrocher sur des vitres, du plastique ou bien de la faence. Pas de petit papillon ou autre dco, pas de crochet dessus.

Savez-vous o je peux trouver a ?

D'avance, merci !

----------


## Invit

Et des avec crochet dont tu enlverais le crochet ?

----------


## Celira

Juste pour savoir :  quoi peuvent bien servir des ventouses sans rien accroch dessus ?

----------


## Maxoo

> Et des avec crochet dont tu enlverais le crochet ?


+1  mon avis a te conviendra et tu en trouvera dans ton le supermarch.




> Juste pour savoir :  quoi peuvent bien servir des ventouses sans rien accroch dessus ?


C'est BiM d'un autre cot  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## goldkey

> Et des avec crochet dont tu enlverais le crochet ?


Il y en a des tout simple avec des petits crochets en plastique mou.
Un petit coup de cutter proprement fait et le petit crochet disparaitra  :;): 




> Juste pour savoir :  quoi peuvent bien servir des ventouses sans rien accroch dessus ?


Une fentre avec dco ventouse c'est tendance  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Et des avec crochet dont tu enlverais le crochet ?


Ben si, j'en ai trouv des pas chres avec 10 de fdp  ::aie::  ...



> Juste pour savoir :  quoi peuvent bien servir des ventouses sans rien accroch dessus ?


A accrocher d'autres trucs genres, des petits nounours avec une ficelle au bout, s'en servir pour fixer des rideaux, etc.



> +1  mon avis a te conviendra et tu en trouvera dans ton le supermarch.


C'est cher



> C'est BiM d'un autre cot


 ::sm:: 



> Il y en a des tout simple avec des petits crochets en plastique mou.
> Un petit coup de cutter proprement fait et le petit crochet disparaitra


4 le crochet  casto, bah bien sr...



> Une fentre avec dco ventouse c'est tendance


 ::vomi::

----------


## Maxoo

> C'est cher


Tu rigoles ? dans un leclerc ou autre carrfour, tu trouvera ton bonheur  pas cher ...

----------


## sohnic

Ou alors, une carabine  fleches pour enfant.....
Selon le nombre de fleches fournies, c'est peut-etre moins cher....

Tu devrais aussi trouver ca chez vendeurs d'aquariums, mais je ne sais pas  quel prix.

S.

----------

